# Anyone make an 11speed cassette with a 30T 11-30 or 12-30 combo



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

I would prefer to stay all DA 9070 Di2 (meaning not running a 6870 GS RD to have a 32T cog).. there is 11-28 in Ultegra and DA and SRAM seems to have the same. Miche supertype has a 11-29 and 12-29 but I used one for campy before and it was noisy.. Any other options. 

I bet the 9070 RD can handle a 30T cassette... just not a 32T.. just seem weird there are no 30T combos in 11 speed. Shimano please make a GS version for 9070.. please


----------



## maxxevv (Jan 18, 2009)

spdntrxi said:


> I would prefer to stay all DA 9070 Di2 (meaning not running a 6870 GS RD to have a 32T cog).. there is 11-28 in Ultegra and DA and SRAM seems to have the same. Miche supertype has a 11-29 and 12-29 but I used one for campy before and it was noisy.. Any other options.
> 
> I bet the 9070 RD can handle a 30T cassette... just not a 32T.. just seem weird there are no 30T combos in 11 speed. Shimano please make a GS version for 9070.. please


Get a Ultegra 12-25 and a 11-30, combine the 2 cassettes together to get a 12-30 Ultegra.

Alternatively, you can get the Ultegra GS RD, swap out the GS pulley assembly and mount it onto your 9070 RD, it will work too. They were at least interchangeable on the 10s RD's. Should be be same for 11s.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

maxxevv said:


> Get a Ultegra 12-25 and a 11-30, combine the 2 cassettes together to get a 12-30 Ultegra.
> 
> Alternatively, you can get the Ultegra GS RD, swap out the GS pulley assembly and mount it onto your 9070 RD, it will work too. They were at least interchangeable on the 10s RD's. Should be be same for 11s.


There is no 11speed 11-30 ? if there was I would just buy that... at least I can't find any existence of one.

Yes I've talked to a few people at the local LBS.. one said it would work and another didn't recommend it.. the one who wrenches said it's not ideal because the hanger spring or something. I have both an 11-28 and 11-32 cassette, might just go 11-28 since the other one would not get as much use anyways.


----------



## ngl (Jan 22, 2002)

Years ago when shimano just came out with 10 speeds, had a 12-27 cassette (12-13-14-15-16-17-19-21-24-27) that I turned into a 12-30 cassette for a hill climb. I drilled the rivets and took the 30T from an old 9 speed cassette and installed it (along with a 10 speed spacer) to the end of the 12-27 (12-13-14-15-17-19-21-24-27-30). It worked perfect.

I have not inspected the 11 speed cassettes to see how different they are built from the 10 speed cassettes, but, you may be able to do one of these combinations with your 11 speed:

If you have a 12-25 cassette, remove the 17T and spacer (because the 18-19 and the 21-23-25 are probably rivetted together) and insert a 30T from a 12-30 10 speed tiagra cassette. Reuse the 11 speed spacer. There will be a big jump from the 25T to the 30T.

If you have a 12-28 cassette, remove the 16T and spacer (because the 19-21 and the 23-25-28 are probably rivetted together) and insert a 30T from a 12-30 10 speed tiagra cassette. Reuse the 11 speed spacer. There will be a very small jump from the 28T to the 30T. Let us know how it works.


----------



## Fai Mao (Nov 3, 2008)

This probably does not help but Campagnolo makes a 13-29 11 speed cassette at the Chorus level.


----------

